# New Arrival



## RedTiger (Feb 21, 2011)

l

Mogli became a mother for the first time last tuesday.
This is her little boy at just over a week old


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

awwww congrats :flrt:

Well done momma mogli


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

For all the clueless folk.
What may Mogli be.


----------



## RedTiger (Feb 21, 2011)

Haha, apologies. This is a baby Kinkajou.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr E wants a baby kink st some point this year. 
I had no idea they looked so different when they babies. 
How old is this little one? 
-Elina


----------



## RedTiger (Feb 21, 2011)

He was a week old on tuesday


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, very lovely! It's a shame kinks still seem to be so rare, I'd love a pair one day  Will you be keeping this little one?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That is totally delightful! :flrt:

*I WANT IT!!!! :blush:*


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Elina said:


> I had no idea they looked so different when they babies.
> 
> -Elina


I think I must be the only person in the world that think adult kinks are WAY more cute than baby ones (which I've always been slightly repulsed by:lol2. I wonder if there are any other species this applies to?

Congrats on the new arrival, Rory :2thumb:


----------



## RedTiger (Feb 21, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> I think I must be the only person in the world that think adult kinks are WAY more cute than baby ones (which I've always been slightly repulsed by:lol2. I wonder if there are any other species this applies to?
> 
> Congrats on the new arrival, Rory :2thumb:



I agree that the adults seem to be more adorable then the babies which is odd as normally animals are at their most adorable when they are babies. . . bar mice, I don't like baby mice. Critters need to be fluffy for me to find them cute hehe. 
-Elina


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree about hairless animals.....can stand any of them.

No, I was meaning even when they grow fur, the kink babies don't look as good as adults. Dunno why, perhaps I'm just a bit odd.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> I think I must be the only person in the world that think adult kinks are WAY more cute than baby ones (which I've always been slightly repulsed by:lol2. I wonder if there are any other species this applies to?
> 
> Congrats on the new arrival, Rory :2thumb:


Asian palm civets. I think there ugly when they are babies, but so gorgeous as adults!


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> I think I must be the only person in the world that think adult kinks are WAY more cute than baby ones (which I've always been slightly repulsed by:lol2. I wonder if there are any other species this applies to?


Barn owl chicks are as ugly as hell when younger and also new born human babies (I can say that as I have 3 of my own) after a couple of days (once they are clean) they are better.


----------



## Lucy1980 (May 10, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## RedTiger (Feb 21, 2011)

4 weeks 2moro


----------



## RedTiger (Feb 21, 2011)

My little man is now 7 weeks and getting big!


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> I think I must be the only person in the world that think adult kinks are WAY more cute than baby ones (which I've always been slightly repulsed by:lol2. I wonder if there are any other species this applies to?
> 
> Congrats on the new arrival, Rory :2thumb:


parrots look nicer when they're adults even though this isn't the avian section


----------

